# Lift kit question



## bravesooner (Nov 2, 2015)

I just purchased my first atv and would like to know the pro's/con's of a lift kit. Also should I be concerned about causing more problems to the atv by adding a lift. It is a 14' Honda Foreman man shift with 28x14 Swamplites on HD3's, and which kit would most of you recommend....Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The Cons are:

Rougher ride
Higher center of gravity
Wider turning Radius
More stress on Axles & Bearings

The Pros:
Bigger Tires
More Ground Clearance
Looks Cool
Conquer deeper holes
Get more girls (these last two are not necessarily connected)


----------



## Scrammyfella850 (Nov 3, 2015)

(The pros: more ground clearance, fit bigger tires,and it looks better.)
(The cons: rough ride, you will be high centered,a lil rougher not to much though depending on what kind of lift you get.)
If you get a bracket lift or spring spacer lift you will have a rougher ride 
If you get a suspension lift kit you'll be fine forsure.if you put a lil bracket lift on up to 2" your radius to turn will not change.the only way it changes is if you ad width(suspension lift) you will feel too heavy with a bracket or spring spacer lift.youll feel like your goin to tip whenever you go deep or ever bump you hit when your water wheeling it feels like your gunna roll over. It's worth to spend the extra money and get a lift custom (suspensions)made so the ride won't be rougher and you don't feel too heavy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Since this is his first ATV, I doubt he would want to drop that kind of $$$ for a custom lift. Or even a boxed big lift. 

The bracket lift is the best way to go on a budget. Spring spacers are worthless. IMO.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Go for the lift if you need to depending on your trail, else enjoy it stock until you felt the need.


----------

